

Show HN: Picnic 4.0 launched. What do you think? - franciscop
http://www.picnicss.com/

======
tuananh
it's like a stripped down bootstrap? what am i missing here?

~~~
franciscop
No, there's no javascript and then it uses a lot more of native elements so
you also don't need to write so much javascript. Also it is under 5kb and it
sets up some styles automatically so you don't need to write so many
presentation classes in your html (:

